# What do your thoughts look like?



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

So I'm curious as to who else has thoughts that take form in imagery like photographs, 3D images, "movie clips", etc. It seems all the NFs think this way. When I ask NTs, they always tell me it doesn't work that way for them. So now I'm curious if it's and across-the-board "F" trait or maybe everyone but NTs or what. I find myself always curious and asking people what their thoughts "look" like, but I never really get any kind of definitive response other than from NTs saying their thoughts don't look like anything.

Like for me, everything I know is stored in images rather than in vocabulary or graphs or a vacuum of nothingness that has no form. Everything from emotion to science to skills and memories are purely visual. Something like this:


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

A man walking with a knife in hands, death stare on his face comforting everyone.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Napp said:


> A man walking with a knife in hands, death stare on his face comforting everyone.


Those aren't your thoughts; that's my ex. Next time you see him walking around, tell him he still owes me ten bucks.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Marlowe said:


> Those aren't your thoughts; that's my ex. Next time you see him walking around, tell him he still owes me ten bucks.


:laughing:


----------

